# Just when you thought you had seen it all?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Let me introduce Mr. Squirrel - Mr. Squirrel lives around the side of our building from where Mrs. Goose is hatching her babies. Every day when I go out to smoke Mr. Squirrel comes up to me and gets a big handfull of raw peanuts (he has a face that is impossible to resist) once he has the peanuts he eats some and then he fills his cheeks with the rest. He then runs to the front of the building where Mrs. Goose is nesting and jumps up into the planter box and digs a small shallow hole next to Mrs. Goose, he then deposits the peanuts he has in his cheeks into the hole and runs out of the planter box leaving behind a nice meal of raw peanuts for Mrs. Goose. I hope I can get a picture of them together but I've only seen it happen so far and never had my camera with me.

NAB 

Can't refuse peanuts to a face like that!










Some of the aforementioned peanuts.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Mom, Mom! Look what Mr. Squirrel left us!


----------



## azbirds (May 3, 2007)

That is so cute !!! Mr Squirrel and Mrs Goose and Gooslings are lucky to have you around


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, like I said in another post - you just have the best fun! Goes to show everyone that if you really get out and watch nature you may see a lots of interesting stuff going on.

That little squirrel is going to be surprised when his stash isn't where he buried it, or, who knows, he may know exactly what he is doing.

I see too that we finally get to see #6 baby. They are precious.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

What can I say, you pretty much have the photo contest for OTHER SPECIES, in the bag, not to mention other wildlife!  

Those babies are SO precious as is Mr. Peanut.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AAAWWWWW, how lovely. Nope you can't resist this face.
He's the cutest squirrel.

Reti


----------

